# The Best Looking Countertenor... Or Tenor, or Baritone ETC



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

He is also a breakdancer. Jakup Orlinski has a beautiful voice but he definitely sounds like a countertenor and not a woman like some. He could definitely be a fashion model.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://inews.co.uk/news/breakdancing-countertenor-star-jakub-orlinski-opera-world-spinning-head/
Here he is breakdancing. He is drawing in a younger crowd.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

He has a lovely voice and a face that is not just handsome but, more importantly, expressive.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I agree he has a beautiful alto voice with a masculine tone. In that respect he reminds me of Andreas Scholl.

I love this video of a Handel duet he sings with Natalia Kawalek. Shows a bit more skin! And beautiful eyes.


----------

